# i need a pigeon



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i would like to purchase a baby pigeon not more than 3-4 weeks old
it dont matter how hight the price is, and it dont matter what breed it is.
reason why i want not fully weaned pigeon is cause i want him to be more attached to me.
i had just lost a pet pigeon and instead of sitting here and crying i would like something to occupy my time
i am a veterinary tech and im also specializing in avian care
i just need one little baby, possibly to look like a regular pigeon on the street
if anybody has something simmular please let me know id appreciate it

it can be fully weaned not older than 8 weeks 
please im gonna do whatever it takes. i just really need a pigeon in my life.
i know i sound desperate but i really am.
i lost my baby pigeon yesterday and i think in order to get back to normal or in order to go to work i need to have a pigeon
they are my all time pets i love them


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Were are you located?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

birds+me=happy said:


> Were are you located?


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=421761&postcount=17


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i am in pittsburgh PA
but i wouldnt mind to have a pigeon shipped out to me.
i will cover all the costs
and i just wanna say that who ever decides to sell me a pigeon you will not regreat it.
it is going to a great home.
i loved my last one to the point where i was willing to die for him.
well i wish i had that option


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

goga82, I feel so bad for you, I think I might be able to help you. I just had my first pigeon baby Sept 8. You can see her on the thread "the cutest baby ever" Reti posted them for me so she is the original author of the thread. I have to find out how old she/he has to be before I send her/him. I also handle it everyday, several times aday. I have a few rules that must be met before this can be done. If you go away to college or you decide you don't want him/her then I want it shipped back to me and I want pics and updates at least once a month. I don't want any money for him/her, Just cost of the shipping box and shipping. Let me know. mindy 
I'll send you a PM that has my email address.

I leave in Salem, New Jersey, 10 minutes from the delaware memorial bridge and 1/2 hour from Philadelphia


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

please i cant wait to get PM
you can see my pigeon as well, i had just made an album.
he died yestarday, im still cryin, matter of fact im crying while im writing this.
i keep watching his videos.
i miss him so much..
and no im not going away for college.
im not going anywhere
and whoever sells me a pigeon i will be more than happy to send pictures ever day


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

mindy i hope im understanding you right
u said u are willing to send me that pigeon?
if u are serious cause i am... id like to give u my phone number and whenever u think the baby would be ready for my home, i can sit on the buss and come to get him, instead letting him be shipped out, i wouldnt wanna stress him out
please mindy im waiting for your reply


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Its up to you, if you want to come here then you can come here. I've been calling her jessica, but she is so huge she could be a male. I've never been on a bus, but I could meet you at the philadelphia bus station. Or I'm sure she/he would be fine being shipped. mindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think picking her up will be much less stressful for Jessica. I am sure she will be a spoiled baby and will have a great life.
Babies can be weaned at three weeks of age, so guess you will have a baby very soon.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

just one thought i would like to add, you might want to contact wildlife rehabilitators in your area, they may have some all ready imprinted ferals that need homes. i'm sure it would give them great relief to know one would go to such a loving home


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

ill be more than happy to pick her up
i can have somebody either drive me or like i said i can take a bus
less stress on jessy


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i did look at humane societys pigeons but they all grown 
not that i have anything against grown pigeons, but still it would take lot longer for them to get used to me


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

She is 15 days old today. Of course if you can pick her up, it will be less stressful for the baby. I can meet by the Walt whitman bridge or the Delaware memorial bridge. It will be sad for me, but I'm glad she will be the queen or the king of your house. But I want lots of updates. This way, I can let sunny and Daddy have another baby. mindy


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Mindy.......YOU ARE AN ANGEL.........I was reading goga's posts last night about the loss of her pigeon and it just broke my heart. This young lady is completely devestated by what happened and it is ever so kind and wonderful of you to offer her baby Jessica. 


This is such a heartwarming story, please keep us posted.

I have to go replenish my tissue stock.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have talked to her on the phone and its set, jessica has a new home. I honestly believe things happen for a reason. I mean I have replaced sunny's eggs 4 times since I have had her and then I just decided to let her have one just out of the blue. Its bittersweet for me, my first baby pigeon, but this way sunny and Mr. P can have another baby, and we all know thats what they love to do is have babies. I have taken more pictures today, I'm sure Reti will post a couple to show everyone how much she has grown in just 3 days since the last pictures. 

Talking on the phone to her, I can't tell you how happy she was and that whats it all about. mindy


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Thats GREAT! I'm so glad it worked out!


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Its up to you, if you want to come here then you can come here. I've been calling her jessica, but she is so huge she could be a male. I've never been on a bus, but I could meet you at the philadelphia bus station. Or I'm sure she/he would be fine being shipped. mindy


How do you ship a pigeon ? they must die from stress and fear, no ????


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

no never really heard of a pigeon that died while being shipped


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Amal, I personally have never had a bird die from being shipped to me but there are some horror storiers out there. You have to be in lots of communication with the post office and the person your sending it to. Constant!! You only ship on Mon or Tues. and they make special boxes just for birds. The Post Office is the only company that ships birds. Its not easy on the birds or the people its very stressful. There was just a sad story on here last week or so, where I guess the birds were left at the post office for 4 days. I don't know, I don't think we got the whole story on it, but the guy said there was one dead in the box and one died the next day. But from the story I was reading, that is neglect on all parties involved. I got my phone call from the post office at 5:30 am to come pick up the birds. My post office was great. Like everything, there are good and there are bad times. But I have had nothing but good. min


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

This is so sweet! Please let everyone know how baby Jess is doing!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Unfortunately baby Jess died, I didn't realize it was sick. It was my first baby and I didn't know what was normal and what was unnormal. We took it to the vet and even after all the medicine she didn't make it. I'm still crying over it and so is Gorica. I don't know if I'll ever let them have babies again. Or at least until I learn more about pigeons. I definitely learned from this experience even though how sad it was. min


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Mindy............Gorica..........what a heartbreak. So very, very sorry little Jess passed away. I know there are no words to console you both.

Rest in Peace Little Jess...........Fly free and strong with all the other angels.

Sending comforting hugs you way.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm so sorry mindy, rip little one


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what did she die from? how are your other birds? was she still with you or gogo?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i would like this thread to be closed.. 
and thanks everybody for all the nice words for jess


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

This was a really ruff time for Goga and myself. THank you, Altgirl and Iwerden for your kind words. and Doveone52 for sending me a PM. 

Spirit wings, you couldn't even say your sorry for my loss you just want to see if the bird got shipped so you can say "I told you so probably". Well the bird got sick before it was shipped. It was my first baby and looking back since hindsight is 20/20 I wish I would have taken her to the vet sooner. Stupid stupid me, I think back thinking how stupid I was. We thought it was a canker and treated her for that and it wasn't that. She had a fungal resporitory infection that spread through her whole body. Like Goga, its just to hard to think about and talk about. I would rather this thread be closed also. min

And of course the other birds are okay.


----------

